# DIY busbar method



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

looks like a pretty good DIY solution, although a bit time intensive, probably not much more than crimping lugs on custom cables. Only technical downside is that the copper pipe *probably* has significantly higher resistance than more pure copper in welding cable, and may heat more and waste a little energy under high-amp loads. Probably not a huge issue given the minimal length and that not many of us pull high amps for extended periods of time.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Take a look at these....

http://evtvshop.projectooc.com/products.php?cat=7

Roy


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

dtbaker said:


> looks like a pretty good DIY solution, although a bit time intensive, probably not much more than crimping lugs on custom cables. Only technical downside is that the copper pipe *probably* has significantly higher resistance than more pure copper in welding cable, and may heat more and waste a little energy under high-amp loads. Probably not a huge issue given the minimal length and that not many of us pull high amps for extended periods of time.


Yeah, not sure the relative resistance, but the pipe is specced at 99.9% copper and silver, and after a heavy run the bars are cool while 2/0 is warm. 

When I made the first batch 20 months ago they were just flat bars, but were much more work. Having an easy way to bend it eliminates the need to redrill for a bad fit, and drilling was always the hardest part.


----------

